

Wow, I just read that my startup will fail. - jrussbowman
http://joerussbowman.tumblr.com/post/656825367/wow-i-just-read-that-my-startup-will-fail

======
megamark16
I'm in pretty much the same boat as the author for most of the points he
makes. Reminds me of Finding Nemo (my kids love that movie) "Just keep
swimming, just keep swimming..."

